# Ultimate Deep Drop Trip: 7 days on the Viking



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Deep Drop for golden tile/snowy grouper/wreckfish becomes very popular in recent years. 
My friend Ryan,avid deep drop fisherman, chartered the 140' Viking Starship out of Montauk for 7 days journey to the south in search of monster golden tile/wreckfish/snowy grouper.

Most of them are experienced hardcore fishermen and all of them refuse to use electric reels even they fish upto 1,000'. In fact, no electric reels are allowed on the trip.

They are going to explore new areas where no recreational boats fished. 
This is what we call extreme fishing. 

*JIGNPOP* will donate a Black Hole Cape Cod Special jigging rod for the winner of biggest golden tile/snowy grouper/wreckfish for the trip.

I can't wait for the report.

Nice golden tile and snowy grouper on the recent Viking trips.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

I am with you, can not wait for the report and pictures!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

That must of best a heck of a trip!! Some awful nice Tiles for sure. Great video and some nice fish, thanks for posting it!! FISH ON!!


----------

